# code 89



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I do wish that whoever is spreading the misinformation about Code 89 would stop doing it.

When a competent mechanic has a look, it generally turns out to be a problem with the thermostat.

But Code 89 is a general engine problem code, it could be almost anything. Have you had the OBD-II codes read?

Also note the codes on your Cruze will not necessarily match those of the US- and Mexican-built Cruze, which is what most members of this forum have.

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## pieter (Jan 13, 2021)

grs1961 said:


> I do wish that whoever is spreading the misinformation about Code 89 would stop doing it.
> 
> When a competent mechanic has a look, it generally turns out to be a problem with the thermostat.
> 
> ...


Thank you for reply. What does OBD codes mean? Is it something only a competent mechanic can do with a computer?
Oh, please accept my apologies for my ignorance as I had assume that Cruze were the same , irrespective of where they were assembled . except for left and right hand drive.
Again thanx for advice and I will take it to a reputable mechanic.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

OBD - On Board Diagnostic - it's a plug-in system that allows you to ask the car's computer questions.

Sadly, it does not always tell you everything, and some things are hidden, so that only the manufacturer's computers can access them.

So some things can only be done by hooking up a computer, with the *right *(i.e. expensive) adapter, paying the subscription, and connecting to the mainframe(s) at GM in Detroit (or wherever they're living now).

No need to apologise for not knowing something, if we don't ask questions how else can we learn?


----------

